# help Id this pleco



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

I was at a LFS store today which shall remain un-named in public, and saw they had 1 tank labelled "plecos $6.88" I had a closer look and they had an assortment of different breeds in there... BN, Common.. and then I saw this guy








I had never seen this kind of pleco before.. (sorry for the pic quality) and decided to try and get an I.D.. I asked a girl who worked there if she knew what kind of plecothis was or if she had any way of finding out.. she looked at me like I just asked her if the sky was green and promptly shrugged her shoulders and said "I dunno"... hold on here while I contain my surprise... anyhow I was wondering if anyone knew what this was and if I just found a potentially 40 or 50 dollar pleco for 7$.. I would be kind enough to inform the staff at the store of their error... right after they hand me the recipt from purchasing 1 at $6.88


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

well after plenty of googling I'm 99.9% sure that I have this figured out and that this guy is a L400 pleco.. most prices listed are in the 40 dollar range.. I am going as soon as the open and buying all of them... lol


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Usually you find BN in a group of commons for cheap, but anything better.. That would be lucky..
Personally looked more like a small salfin.. But hopefully a Pleco expert drops in this thread before you purchase a dozen sailfins lol.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

This fish is a common sail fin. Worth whatever you want to pay and that shouldn't be more than 5 bucks for the fish at this size. When it hits 18" plus you'll have to pay someone to take it off your hands.

Don't buy all of them. Only buy one if you have a 180gal+ tank with heavy heavy filtration.


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

As much as that totally let the wind out of my sail, thank you for letting me know so quickly.. I was going to go buy all 4 at 11 when the store opened. It's to bad a 5 dollar fish and a 50 dollar fish have such a close resemblance to each other


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

fly4awhiteguy said:


> As much as that totally let the wind out of my sail, thank you for letting me know so quickly.. I was going to go buy all 4 at 11 when the store opened. It's to bad a 5 dollar fish and a 50 dollar fish have such a close resemblance to each other


Sorry bud..
Keep searching, maybe soon you will find a rare one in a batch.


----------

